# Goaty Dress-up;)



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey i was just wanting to see what others dress up there goats as, i will go first!
This is Whitten and i dressed up as Duck Dynasty
!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

kenzie said:


> Hey i was just wanting to see what others dress up there goats as, i will go first!
> This is Whitten and i dressed up as Duck Dynasty
> !
> View attachment 54227


LOL! That's hilarious! Too bad he doens't have a big, ol beard!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What a fun topic, and I love the costume! I left my doe's beard intact for showing last year (she has such a nice one I couldn't bear to shave it), so I might have to borrow the Duck Dynasty idea in the future. 

I'd love to see more adults compete in the costume class this year as my husband and I were the only two in our class last time. (BOO on all you fuddy-duddy grown-ups who are too grown up for your own good!) 

I was "Victourista Cruz, world traveler" with my trusty and oh-so-stylish luggage. 








My husband was "Eugene the nerd" with his P-9000 robot.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha...too funny!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Damfino said:


> What a fun topic, and I love the costume! I left my doe's beard intact for showing last year (she has such a nice one I couldn't bear to shave it), so I might have to borrow the Duck Dynasty idea in the future.
> 
> I'd love to see more adults compete in the costume class this year as my husband and I were the only two in our class last time. (BOO on all you fuddy-duddy grown-ups who are too grown up for your own good!)
> 
> ...


I love your costumes!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love those!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them all.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slap floor: Too funny ! Victourista Cruz , you look like my ex MIL :ROFL:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

I also love the robot!!!


----------



## Shannie831 (Jan 7, 2014)

Not his color. Leave it to human kids!

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Shannie831 said:


> Not his color. Leave it to human kids!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh my!! I love it!!


----------

